# Proper way to dry off?



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

What is the proper way to dry off my doe? We will be gone on a business trip for 2 week in November and I want to dry my doe off before we go. How long should the process take?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I feed my girrls sage. It dries them up in a couple day id you give it to them twice a day for a few days.

I have chopped it up and put it in a little grain, or sometimes they will eat it right out of my hand. I have used the stuff in the store, one package twice a day or I get about that much out of the pasture.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It really all depends on how heavy a milker they are. I start out by just milking once a day for a week. Then I go to every other day for a week. Then every 3rd day for a week. Then depending on how much or how little I get will depend on if I just stop milking for a whole week or not. Also, if they dry up quicker than the 3 weeks, you can speed up the amount of time in between milkings.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

She is a first freashener and she gives a 1/2 gal a day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Half gallon a day is still pretty good. Are you going to be gone the first 2 weeks of Nov or the last 2? If the first 2, I would go ahead and start drying her off now. That way if she is stubborn, you have time to work with her.

I have a goat that takes a good 2 months to dry off but she is my longevity milker that I milk for 2+ years at a time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I do as Karen does... and remember, no grain during dry off time.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks on the grain tip! Didn't think of that! she has been a great FF, she peaked at a bit over a 1/2 gallon and has held a 1/2 gallon for MONTHS!!! I am only drying her off becasue we will be gone and I don't want to worry about someone milking her right while I'm gone. My teen neighbor loves to do it for me and if it is only a day or 2 I have had her do it, but its a lot to ask for 2 weeks! Its been our first year milking and what a great experience!


----------

